# Marlin 336 bolt stuck closed.



## lumberman (Dec 17, 2010)

While reassembling my 336 when I cycled the action closed the action stuck. Please help with tips and advice. Gettin her ready for a Christmas gift.


----------



## Richard P (Dec 17, 2010)

Your best source is MarlinOwners.com--- from information I have read you might check the loading gate for looseness.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 17, 2010)

The ejector pin and spring may have slipped out of place when putting the bolt back in. Not sure how to get the bolt back out without damaging it or the ejector.


----------

